# FS: Snow Day Discus Sale - (SOLD)



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

SOLD I am selling my discus fish.

4 larger are about 6" and they are $80 each or all 4 for $250. I took down my old set up and my current tank is way too small for them. I need to sell them quick.

Here are the pics

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/8765/img7469b.jpg
http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/7666/img7470w.jpg
http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/5388/img7471t.jpg
http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/9100/img7472o.jpg
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/816/img7473o.jpg
http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/2387/img7475p.jpg
http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/3861/img7476r.jpg
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/839/img7477p.jpg
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/5159/img7478p.jpg
http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/6931/img7480ld.jpg

Please pm me if you are interested.

P.S. I live in PoCo. Also, I won't ship.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Fixed the images for you 
Good luck on your sale


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

2 fish sale pending


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Monday bump


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Tuesday Bump


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

free bump for beautiful discus

they definitely need a bigger home........


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

EdmondsAquarium said:


> free bump for beautiful discus
> 
> they definitely need a bigger home........


Haaha that's what I'm thinking! It looks like they are stuffed in a little container! LOL Beautiful fish tho and hope they will find a new home soon!


----------



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

Ill take them can you send them to kelowna


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

"P.S. I live in PoCo. Also, I won't ship."


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Thursday bump


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

TGIF bump bump


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Snow day sale - prices reduced 20%


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

what size tank is that? Just wondering what size tank they will need?


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

it is bio cube 29. It is possible to keep discus in 33G as long as it is tall enough. Some people will tell you that the rule of thumb is 1 Discus per 10G, but I used to have up to 8 adult discus in 65G and they were fine.



vivienne said:


> what size tank is that? Just wondering what size tank they will need?


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

If I can afford them, and if I know how to keep them alive with that small a planted tank, I may jump into raising discus. I have been conditioned to think that to keep discus healthy, they need to be in a large bare bottom tank. I really don't like the look of a bare tank. Your set up totally change my view. How long have you kept these discus? How often you have to do water change & how much % each time? You must have an expensive filter to keep the water quality at top notched level.

That is why I am looking for small baby discus to learn raising them as a less expensive way to get into discus raising. If I can keep baby discus alive, then perhaps the adults are easier.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

adults are easier to keep. Some say the guideline is everyday. Others say like me once a week 30 percent adleast. Discus do not need expensive filters what ever you have is fine. I would suggest some kind of drift wood as that will lower your ph just a bit. You will probaly see someone chalenge this but ya I do not think a wc everyday is good for the fish's stress level anyway even if you did have the time for it. Make sure you have (frozen blood worms) not the freeze dried ones in the container. That is one of the first things you will learn and you might like I did even lose one of your discus because of that.


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

I totally agree with Discus that keeping adult discus fish is easier than raising the young ones. I had 2 baby discus die on me when I first got them (I had a group of eight to start with). But after that for about 3 years I was successful raising them to adults in a planted tank.

Bare bottom tank makes cleaning easier but it is not a must as you can see from my pics. Plus there are others here that keep discus in planted tanks.

Water changes are a must for most of my discus life I used to do one water change weekly (50% or more). With this smaller tank now I do it twice a week. But really after a while you learn to listen to them and react according to their needs.

I have experimented with 4 different filters (eheim, aquaclear and emperor) and in my experience I can say that they all worked about the same and it is the water changes that make the biggest difference.

I feed my fish quality food blood worms and bio gold from hikari. But they also used to snack on my snails...

After 3 years I can say that as long as you do the water changes regularly they are not that hard to keep. The only problems I ever had with them, was when I was not on top of water changes.

Also, I have drift wood in their tank but it is only for decorative purposes. I find that water here in Vancouver is very soft and especially with planted tanks calcium must be added to keep the ph from crashing.


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

One more thing, I read somewhere that doing daily water changes allows your fish to grow bigger. I stuck to weekly water changes and did not see any problems with growth they are now 7"-6" in size.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*aging the water?*

Thanks for your clarification. So you have done a good job raising the young juvies into those beautiful adults in the pic with a small planted tank. Quite an achievement. Congrats. You did not list beef heart mixture in their diets. Surprise. Many people claim discus need that to grow. Also, does it matter what kind of subtrate material used for a discus planted tank? I have seen sand used in quite a few youtube videos. Also, when you say adding calcium, can crushed corals be used or you buy this chemical from LFS?

Do you need to age your tap water & pre-add water conditioner for the 50% w/c? Somebody once told me you need to age the tap water and run airstone in it & pretreat the water with conditioner, plus pre-heating it to the temperature of the old tank water. Wow, this is laborious task.

Currently for all my tanks (55g, 30g, 20g) with regular community fish, I don't need to age the water. I use a long water-change hose plucked to the faucet to siphon tank water out, then add conditioner directly to the tank, and fill back the water directly from the tap (just adjust tap water temperature close to tank water). And no fish had died from this practice (it was actually recommended to me from the fish shop which sold me the water-change hose). Can this practice be done to discus, being that it is very sensitive to water quality?

I can't imagine doing a large water change on a large (say 75g) discus tank without using water-change hose directly from the tap. How many buckets one needs to carry back & forth? This is a big concern for me to go into raising discus (as I have a bad back). Any recommendation from you experienced discus hobbyist?


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

I add the water directly from the tap. I put prime in and adjust the temp to the same as the tank. I have a big 180 gallon and have no space to age 90 gallons of water every other day. They love to eat a variety of foods. Colour bits, Frozen bloodworms, Beef heart and flake foods like Prime Reef flakes.


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

I do the same for water changes. Also, I used to have 65G tank where I raised my discus.



catgoldfish said:


> I add the water directly from the tap. I put prime in and adjust the temp to the same as the tank. I have a big 180 gallon and have no space to age 90 gallons of water every other day. They love to eat a variety of foods. Colour bits, Frozen bloodworms, Beef heart and flake foods like Prime Reef flakes.


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Thx. I for calcium I tried different things, I tried plaster but it made water cloudy for a few hours and eventually I settled on backing soda and it worked great for me.

Beefheart - didn't do it for two reasons. One I don't have time to prepare it, and it is much easier for me to just buy factory made stuff. Second, from what I understand beefheart is very messy and that's where you would need a barebottom tank...

Plus I found that discus biogold is a very good fish food.



fxbillie said:


> Thanks for your clarification. So you have done a good job raising the young juvies into those beautiful adults in the pic with a small planted tank. Quite an achievement. Congrats. You did not list beef heart mixture in their diets. Surprise. Many people claim discus need that to grow. Also, does it matter what kind of subtrate material used for a discus planted tank? I have seen sand used in quite a few youtube videos. Also, when you say adding calcium, can crushed corals be used or you buy this chemical from LFS?
> 
> Do you need to age your tap water & pre-add water conditioner for the 50% w/c? Somebody once told me you need to age the tap water and run airstone in it & pretreat the water with conditioner, plus pre-heating it to the temperature of the old tank water. Wow, this is laborious task.
> 
> ...


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

Your thinking way to hard. These fish are just like other fish. The only difference I would say from my experience is never miss a feeding and never miss a water change. Besides that they are not as fragile as they seem and are very very fun to watch compared to any other fish I have ever had. Your lucky to have this site your going to save alot of coin.


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Discus said:


> Your thinking way to hard. These fish are just like other fish. The only difference I would say from my experience is never miss a feeding and never miss a water change. Besides that they are not as fragile as they seem and are very very fun to watch compared to any other fish I have ever had. Your lucky to have this site your going to save alot of coin.


Totally agree with above...


----------



## ross (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, beautiful discus. I have a 90gal with 5 blue turqs. Will you take $130 for the three, sorry have to many blue tuqs to take him as well.thx


----------



## ross (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, will you take 130 for the three, sorry have to many blue turqs. Ross 604 825 0743


----------

